# Brooke Hogan...Hot or Sooo Not?



## BeneBaby (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's the girl verson of Hulk Hogan tramping it up yet again. She dresses like a human Bratz Doll...ugh. This looks like a costume from a Vegas show..all wrong as usual. Sooo Not Hot.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 3, 2007)

such a beautiful girl, BUT the girl needs to fire her EQUALLY styless mother and hire herself a REAL stylist!!


----------



## KellyB (Oct 3, 2007)

My eyes. My eyes.....................it's a not.


----------



## southcitybabe (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmm, Shes pretty, not keen on her done up look tho, she looks pretty in jeans and tee shirt with little mu, I also get told i look liker her but i dont see it myself


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2007)

WTF?! Isn't the Hulk supposedly "over-protective" of his daughter. First she traipses around town with barbie doll hair tracks glued to her head just a-flappin' in the breeze. Then she assaults our eyes by throwing a "concert", wearing nothing but chaps and underwear, practically showing everyone her bare buttocks. This woman just does not learn.

No no no. This dress would not even be approved on Dancing with the Stars. I apologize if I come off a bit snarky, but I had a bit of a headache, and now upon gazing this frightful sight, it is becoming a full-on migraine...I'm being serious.


----------



## MindySue (Oct 3, 2007)

yuck


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 3, 2007)

Where is her dad! lol


----------



## macface (Oct 3, 2007)

She reminds me of men dressed up.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 3, 2007)

What event was that for??? Wow.


----------



## girlie2010 (Oct 3, 2007)

soooo not


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 4, 2007)

wow, talk about bad..


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 4, 2007)

ha! no.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 4, 2007)

Not hot. She has a naturally cute face. I guess she can't wear all that make up, otherwise she looks...err, um..different.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 4, 2007)

Where does she live? I am going to buy a full length mirror and send it to her.


----------



## Nolee (Oct 4, 2007)

SO not.

it's scarey how she looks like her mother AND father :|


----------



## Marisol (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh hell no!


----------



## Aprill (Oct 4, 2007)

never........and she's fugly to me &gt;.&lt;


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sooo not! Yuck!


----------



## Bexy (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree she looks much better in jeans and a tank tip. That outfit is all wrong.


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 4, 2007)

i like the dress style but if it was a one color it would look really good


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Oct 4, 2007)

gorgeous girl .. unfortunatley disgusting dress


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 4, 2007)

haha, how 90s is that! maha! at least she has a nice body.. how much worse would it look if she had like a big fat whale body


----------



## southcitybabe (Oct 4, 2007)

She looks better when shes not trying to dress up so much


----------



## mayyami (Oct 4, 2007)

trash


----------



## SalJ (Oct 4, 2007)

the mind boggles. ergh.


----------



## Karren (Oct 4, 2007)

Odd outfit for sure.... Not something you would wear out to a resturant... and what's with those photos in the chairs?


----------



## marshall1704 (Oct 4, 2007)

I like the style too but not the colors. SOO NOT!!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 4, 2007)

What the hell?


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Oct 4, 2007)

i think she gained a little extra pounds


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 4, 2007)

She is such a natural beauty on her tv show, and then she does this! She really needs to lay off the makeup and cover up a bit more.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 4, 2007)

i like her face...............


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 4, 2007)

_She's a very pretty girl, but this dress isn't at all flattering, I hate everything about it._


----------



## lauren84 (Oct 4, 2007)

i think she is pretty but this is not a great look on even her !


----------



## han (Oct 4, 2007)

no, no, no


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok what is she wearing. So not hott.


----------



## cassie118 (Oct 4, 2007)

i actually like that dres it funky love leopard


----------



## KristinB (Oct 5, 2007)

That is bad.


----------



## lynnda (Oct 5, 2007)

It may just be me but every time I see her she looks sooo much older than she really is. On the show she looks like 35 in the face!!!

So not hot!


----------



## bCreative (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks like she belongs on the Flintstones!!


----------



## alexandriamarie (Oct 5, 2007)

horrible, i think her body type makes that dress look ridiculous, personally.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Oct 5, 2007)

Brookie isnt a tramp. But I havent liked her clothes lately. Anyways he hair &amp; mu is gorgeous.


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 5, 2007)

her weave looks awful and the outfit sucks

but her makeup is pretty and she has a naturally pretty face


----------



## monniej (Oct 5, 2007)

pretty girl, but the outfit is way over the top! not good.


----------



## ivette (Oct 6, 2007)

so noot


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow! The dress, is....and the hair is like...WOW! I know she has a mirror at home! Not hot!


----------



## slycedbread (Oct 6, 2007)

no No NO lol...so incredibly not


----------



## Barbette (Oct 6, 2007)

hahahaahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 7, 2007)

That looks like a Cavalli gone bad.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 7, 2007)

Brooke is very pretty to me,but I believe she makes a BIG mistake with her fashion picks. She a tall girl and should render for more siloutte dresses and nice jeans/pants and shrits for her body type.... sooo not hot!


----------



## Solimar (Oct 7, 2007)

Jane of the Jungle is what this girl looks like. Maybe worse.


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 14, 2007)

hahahahaa...is she serious?


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 21, 2007)

gawd no way!


----------



## Anthea (Dec 21, 2007)

She is a good looking girl, BUT needs to listen to some proper fashion advise as she simply got it wrong here.


----------



## chocobon (Dec 22, 2007)

Ugh!!


----------



## NYchic (Dec 22, 2007)

She dresses very thrashy. She needs help. Get a stylist!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 18, 2009)

no, darling


----------



## Roxie (Mar 19, 2009)

Not


----------



## shaimaa (Oct 26, 2009)

NO not maybe another dress gonna make her look better


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 26, 2009)

She never looks decent, but I am more concerned with the fact that her mom is with a guy that is only 19. lol. I would be mortified if my mom did that. That's why Brooke wont talk to her.


----------



## RubyLink (Oct 26, 2009)

NOT, at least in this outfit.


----------



## sooner_chick (Nov 6, 2009)

Hot!!!


----------

